# Wind On Leaders



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Shout out to Kim for assisting me with my first wind on, dude has a wealth of knowledge and know how! :notworthy:

Thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I must say that you have made a good looking wind on leader there Ben! One thing I have to recommend is to retie the AG Chain knot and start it out with a girth hitch like Chris V figured out, it make a much stronger knot.


----------

